# DWA Reptile List



## Noony (Jan 10, 2010)

Can anyone help me - I am at college doing animal care, I have an assignment on exotic animals and have to list the reptiles that require A DWA Licence. I know Venomous snakes do and crocodiles, what about lizards, large constrictor snakes etc Can anyone please give me a list as although the DEFRA site says it soes- it doesn't?
Thanks


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

oooo yeeess it does http://http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

this is the list of all DWA animals on the defra site
no large constrictors are on the DWAL schedual


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

not sure how old this list is but.....

KINDS OF DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS REQUIRING LICENSING
Only the common names are listed. If you need the scientific names, please contact Basildon Council's
Environmental Health Services on 01268 294280.
• The Tasmanian devil
• Grey kangaroos, the euro, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo
• Tamarins
• New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, spider, squirrel, titi, uakari and woolly monkeys and
the night monkey (otherwise known as the douroucouli))
• Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf
monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin)
• Leaping lemurs (including the indri, sifakas and the woolly lemur)
• Large lemurs (the broadnosed gentle lemur and the grey gentle lemur are excepted)
• Anthropoid apes (including chimpanzees, gibbons, the gorilla and the orangutan)
• Sloths
• The giant armadillo
• The giant anteater
• The North American porcupine
• The capybara
• Crested porcupines
• The giant panda and the red panda, jackals, wild dogs, wolves and the coyote (foxes, the raccoon-dog and
the domestic dog are excepted)
• The bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval, tiger and all other cats (the domestic
cat is excepted)
• Hyaenas (except the aardwolf)
• Badgers (except the Eurasian badger), otters (except the European otter), and the tayra, wolverine, fisher
and ratel (otherwise known as the honey badger)
• Cacomistles, raccoons, coatis, olingos, the little coatimundi and the kinkajou
• Bears
• The African, large spotted, Malay and large Indian civets, the binturong and the fossa
• The walrus, eared seals, sealions and earless seals (the common and grey seals are excepted)
• Elephants
• Asses, horses and zebras (the donkey, domestic horse and domestic hybrids are excepted)
• Rhinoceroses
• Tapirs
• Tree and rock hyraxes (otherwise known as dassies)
• The aardvark
• The Pronghorn
• Antelopes, bison, buffalo, cattle, gazelles, goats and sheep (domestic cattle, goats and sheep are excepted)
• Camels, the guanaco and the vicugna (the domestic llama and alpaca are excepted)
• The moose or elk and the caribou or reindeer (the domestic reindeer is excepted)
• The giraffe and the okapi
• The hippopotamus and the pygmy hippopotamus
• Old-world pigs (including the wild boar and the wart hog) (t he domestic pig is excepted)
• New-world pigs (otherwise known as peccaries)
• Mammalian hybrids with a parent (or parents) of a specified kind
• Cassowaries
• The emu
• The ostrich
• Alligators and caimans
• Crocodiles and the false gharial
• The gharial (otherwise known as the gavial)
• Mole vipers and certain rear fanged venomous snakes (including the moila and montpellier snakes, sand
snakes, twig snakes, the mangrove (otherwise known as the yellow-ringed catsnake), the boomslang, the
rednecked keelback and the yamakagashi (otherwise known as the Japanese tiger-snake))
• Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including cobras, coral snakes, the desert black snake, kraits,
mambas, sea snakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders))
• The gila monster and the (Mexican) beaded lizard
• Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including adders, the barba amarilla, the bushmaster, the
copperhead, the fer de lance, moccasins, rattlesnakes and vipers)
• Wandering spiders
• The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives
• The Brazilian wolf spider
• Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders)
• The black widow spider (otherwise known as redback spider) and its close relatives
• Buthid scorpions.


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

lizards are a gila monster and a mexican beaded lizard


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

this must be the old version as mangroves are no longer dwa


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

Is the crocodile monitor on the new list?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

danward1990 said:


> Is the crocodile monitor on the new list?


Varanus salvadorii?, Nope!:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

I am a scarecrow said:


> Varanus salvadorii?, Nope!:2thumb:


Get in there thats next on my list :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

You see how it says certain front fanged venomouse? Does this mean there is a front fanged venomous that isn't on the DWAL??


----------



## boa mad (Jul 3, 2007)

as far as i know all front fanged snakes are all on the DWA certain rear fanged are not on the DWA tho


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

boa mad said:


> as far as i know all front fanged snakes are all on the DWA certain rear fanged are not on the DWA tho


I know this just wondered if there was something as why does it say "certain" front fanged snakes and not "all" front fanged snakes? Anybody got an answer to this


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is the actual official current list


http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


I think the 'certain front fanged species' is due to some being in the 'elapidae' and some being in the 'viperidae'.

i.e. on the list "all viperidae" - description = certain front fanged species including rattlesnakes, pit vipers etc.
on the list "all elapidae" - description = certain front fanged species including cobra, tiapan etc

I personally don't know of any front fanged species that are not included on that list linked above.:2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Here is the actual official current list
> 
> 
> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf
> ...


Cheers, had my hopes up for a minute that there was some loop hole that has missed a certain front fanged venomous...ha I know SILLY me!!!!:bash:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> Cheers, had my hopes up for a minute that there was some loop hole that has missed a certain front fanged venomous...ha I know SILLY me!!!!:bash:


Why do you need to get around it you have a dwal anyway dont you?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

leecb0 said:


> Why do you need to get around it you have a dwal anyway dont you?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I have a DWAL for a Dwarf Caiman. Im not realy trying to get round it I will be getting venomous but it won't be anytime soon. I do want something to gain abit of knowledge from first, something to practise using a hook with as I have no experiance with venomous what's so ever?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

reptiles4982 said:


> lizards are a gila monster and a mexican beaded lizard


 komodo dragon?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

azza23 said:


> komodo dragon?


No komodo are not on the DWAL


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

leecb0 said:


> No komodo are not on the DWAL


Isn't it new science that komodo dragons actual produce venom so by rights it is a venomous lizard and should be on the DWAL?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Being venomous isn't enough to automagically put them on the list - it'd have to be shown that owning them was a threat to the public and that they are attainable enough to be a risk in that respect.

You don't see blue-ringed octopi on the DWA either


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> Being venomous isn't enough to automagically put them on the list - it'd have to be shown that owning them was a threat to the public and that they are attainable enough to be a risk in that respect.
> 
> You don't see blue-ringed octopi on the DWA either


I see I know its not just the potency of its venom neither its, its method of injecting it isnt it. I still think they should be on there they are venomous, extremely powerful & quite dangerous. 

Don't realy think blue ringed octopus are a risk to the public tho unless someone went for a swim in its tank?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not the potency of venom OR the method of administering it (since there's loads of non-venomous animals on the DWA). It is "does this animal pose a threat to the public if in private hands?"

Since Komodos are not particularly attainable for John Q. Public.... they probably don't think they need regulating at this time. If captive breeding of the privately held ones takes off and lots find their way into additional private-keeper hands... that's a different thing entirely, and then they might be reconsidered.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> Not the potency of venom OR the method of administering it (since there's loads of non-venomous animals on the DWA). It is "does this animal pose a threat to the public if in private hands?"
> 
> Since Komodos are not particularly attainable for John Q. Public.... they probably don't think they need regulating at this time. If captive breeding of the privately held ones takes off and lots find their way into additional private-keeper hands... that's a different thing entirely, and then they might be reconsidered.


About the potency of venom or method of administering it I was only talkin about the venomous animals on the DWAL not everything.

And if that's the case why are elephants on there you dont see many private keepers of them?

I'm not starting an argument by the way if im coming across like that.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel so lucky about not having DWA where i am, half my animals are under the DWA act!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ChopChop said:


> About the potency of venom or method of administering it I was only talkin about the venomous animals on the DWAL not everything.
> 
> And if that's the case why are elephants on there you dont see many private keepers of them?


Oddly enough, at least the last time I read the statistics, elephants had killed more zookeepers than any other zoo-kept animal; they have a lot of potential to be a problem if they were in private hands. I also suspect that before the DWA legislation came into effect juvenile elephants might have been in more private owners' hands.... just like more big cats were.



> I'm not starting an argument by the way if im coming across like that.


No worries, as long as you understand I'm not "arguing" either - I'm discussing


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> Oddly enough, at least the last time I read the statistics, elephants had killed more zookeepers than any other zoo-kept animal; they have a lot of potential to be a problem if they were in private hands. I also suspect that before the DWA legislation came into effect juvenile elephants might have been in more private owners' hands.... just like more big cats were.
> 
> 
> No worries, as long as you understand I'm not "arguing" either - I'm discussing


I'm not saying elephants are not dangerous I'm just sayin if komodos arnt on there because there hard to get hold why are others animals that would be hard to get as a private collector. Elephant was just the first example that came into my head?

All I'm getting at is a komodo dragon is a BIG powerful venomous lizard and in my opinion should be on the DWAL after all arnt Zebras on the DWAL??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Elephants are probably harder to get hold of *now* because of the DWAL - but they breed relatively readily in captivity, and before the licencing came into effect it was likely that, as a species, they were easier to get hold of - so they were added to make it that much harder for people to get them. Same goes for zebra - easy to breed in captivity. Conversely, a killer whale isn't on the list because they're just not that easy to get (and protected by other regulations).

By comparison, there are not so many zoos breeding Komodos, so there's not that many "surplus" animals available (and most of the surplus wouldn't be going to private hands). Certainly there weren't when the DWAL came into being, so they probably didn't legislate against for precisely that reason. I'm sure that, if they become more common and available to non-zoo places (not saying they aren't currently at all available - but they're not _readily _available!) then their status might well be reconsidered.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah makes a lot of sense that actually.

Cheers for the "discussion" :lol2:

Seb


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Of course, if you really want to put the cat amongst the pigeons....


The claim is that the DWAL is to protect the public.

However,

I can have a British adder in my garden, free to roam and bite whatever and whomever it chooses.

Put it safely behind glass in my rep room where it can only really harm me, and I'm breaking the law if I do not have a DWAL!




Basically, the DWAL isn't perfect, but is as good as we've got. There are plenty of animals on the list that are less 'dangerous' than many off the list and therefore plenty off the list that are more dangerous than those on it. At the end of the day, if you want to keep anything on the list, get a DWAL. If you want to keep things that aren't on the list, and you can source them, buy them.:2thumb:


----------

